# Silicone Oil Removal



## leren44 (May 15, 2012)

Having trouble coding a ppv with removal of silicone oil.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## juecke (May 15, 2012)

*Removal of Silicone Oil*

Since you stated the removal technique as pars plana vitrectomy the code will be 67036.

If the technique to remove the silicone oil did not make use of any vitrectomy instruments then you would use 67121.

Because the silicone has a tendency to promote cataracts and/or cause cornea damage the removal can happen within the 90 day global of the placement of the oil. If it does, the next issue is whether you need to use a -58 or -78 modifier.

If the previous documentation (op notes from the placement of the oil or chart notes from visit that determined the need for surgery) mentions the intention/plan to remove the silicone oil after its use then use the -58. If not mentioned then use the -78.

Hope this helps,
John D Uecke


----------



## leren44 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.  A big help!

Leren


----------



## tracysmith (May 1, 2013)

*ICD-9 code for Silcone Oil Removal*

What is the best ICD-9 code to use for silicone oil removal?  Any help would be great.


----------

